# Does any one run a morbark 2060d 6" chipper



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been looking around at the bandit and morbark smaller chippers so I can down size to just my dodge 1 ton and my bucket truck to cut out some over head and save on taking 2 trucks to small jobs, was going to put a slide out tip box inside the van and i have an old trees inc bed with removable top i plan on cutting don to 9 ft for the dodge, I found a morbark 2060 D chipper real clean but is about 5 hrs away need to make decision before I go look at it, it is 04 with 690 hrs still looks new in pictures does any one have video of their's thanks in advance, Oh and they are asking 7995 for it and has the 3cyl perkin
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 1, 2012)

*Morbark 2060d*

Does anyone run this chipper with the perkins dsl, good chipper or complaints,
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 1, 2012)

:msp_confused:


----------



## BCbound (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to hear opinions on this chipper as well. I've seen the odd one for sale but have never worked with any morbark machines. Hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 2, 2012)

Te cyclone 8 is the closest video to the 2060 D with the dsl eng that I found for sale,

Morbark Cyclone 8 - YouTube

Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 21, 2012)

anybody?:confused2:


----------



## AshTree (May 11, 2012)

*Small Morbarks*

Had the next size up for a while the Morbark 2070 with the 33 hp kobota dsl, great machine and there are a few threads on here for it, morbark makes a tough little chipper. Twice the build of most comparable machines. Your best bet is to buy that if your still able to... will last you a lifetime and is twice the machine that any 600XL OR RAYCO is, even a small salsco or bandit is good for 6" or so. Bandits are by far the best infeed for any 6" chipper I know of, and salsco is very nice at 4" or 6" just be sure to get a dsl if possible, not gas. Stay far far away from the Kohler 25hp on any model, and I would avoid a wisconsin gas on any older machine as well. Both motors have common problems which you will run into. Perkins is bulletproof, just be wary of having to get parts if something does go wrong because they are not cheap to fix.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Ashtree 
The one I was looking at must have sold no longer listed was 33HP perkins 2004 morbark 20/60 like new 600 hrs for 7995 couldn't get it together before it sold, would love to sell mine and find one of those or even up grade to a bc 1000 xl but cant seem to save enough before they sale missed one early this spring for 5500 with 643 hours in OK. but was 500 short then then saw the same machine cleaned up in tulsa for 9500, sucks not having credit, and living just behind the nice stuff,
Paul


----------



## Dutch295 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Rope,
I've got that machine and literally debating on whether to sell it or not... had it on craigslist about a year ago and got jacked around by a couple of guys I ended up taking it off and saying to myself, "this chipper is fine". In the beginning I only chipped to get rid of the "fluff" but now the mulch plant that I take everything to is telling me that he is willing to pay me for chips and would rather not have chunks and I'm not set up to move logs. I really haven't crunched the numbers yet. Before this I rented a bandit 65 (25 hp Kohler) for almost 3 years. It's been about 7 years now but I want to say the bandit threw chips harder but the morbark (cat diesel) doesn't bog down as fast. The bandit was easier to manhandle and with that extra (I think) 500 lbs on the Morbark it's not doable ... might could move it around if there was a front wheel but mine doesn't have one; I just move it with the mini and I try to get it as close as I can to the product and hump out two yards at a time with the mini to a dump trailer... works nice for back yard tight drop zone type work. Both the Bandit and morbark have comprable openings if they aren't both 6 x 12 then they are darn close. They both will jam in a heart beat if you get carried away and start thinking it's a bigger chipper. That little 33 hp cat is good on fuel. It's a long ride but if you find yourself out this way I could probably work you a little, feed you a cheap burger and send you home with less money and a chipper.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 28, 2012)

PM me with a price,year and hours 
I am actually looking at a vermeer bc 1000xl now , it is at vermeer midwest up in IL, finaced with 4000 down, 
Paul


----------



## Dutch295 (May 28, 2012)

pm sent


----------

